# Tamper for VST basket



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Is it essential to get a 58.4mm tamper for VST baskets? Or would I be getting really bad results with a normal 58mm convex tamper which is what I already have?

All the 58.4mm tamper seems quite pricy (£50+), so I'm wondering if VST basket is worth it or not if I need to buy a new tamper as well.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

VST is definitely worth it, I believe there will be a used 58.4 Torr coming up soon for a lot less than £50


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Time for me to jump on board with a random question I can't find the answer for. What's the advantage of VST over a stock basket? Do they only fit in certain machine's portafilters? I've searched a few times and not found an idiot's guide.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They offer a uniform and precise hole pattern that promotes and even extraction (provided you do the prep right), they will show any deficiency in your distribution and technique. They will fit most portafilter a inc the Gaggia


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Would it be worth it with just a 58mm convex tamper? Or it would be too loose?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Quite a detailed article on them here

VST seem to be one of, if not, the most popular choices when members upgrade/replace their stock filter baskets. Some say they are less forgiving of poor technique. Can't comment on that as they are the only baskets I've used for making espresso.

IMS is a slightly cheaper alternative. La Marzocco, I believe are made in the same factory as VST, are slightly cheaper but do not come supplied with a certificate detailing the accuracy of the hole sizes.

58.4mm upto 58.6mm maximum would be more suitable. 58mm will be a little loose which in turn can often leave coffee grounds on the inside walls of the filter basket.

Sizes available: 15g, 18g, 20g, 22g

Ridged or ridgeless. The latter are easier for removal from your portafilter.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Something about the positioning of the holes and the size of them being precise to help get an even extraction, and of course the basket is designed for a specific dose. If your tamper is only 58mm you won't be getting the best out of the coffee or the baskets.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Now I already bought an unpressurized basket (£8) and tamper (£30) for my 2015 Gaggia Classic. I thought I could upgrade the basket later on and keep the tamper but that doesn't seem to be the case. Wish I knew before to buy the bigger tamper instead from the beginning. So there wouldn't be much point buying only basket without an expensive tamper. Thanks!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> Quite a detailed article on them here


Argh!! Now I *need* one!!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

the_partisan said:


> Would it be worth it with just a 58mm convex tamper? Or it would be too loose?


Perger wrote an article on % coverage with 58 vs 58.5 I think. Might be worth a read/Google.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

There's nothing written in stone stating you must only use a tamper 58.4mm or larger with VST's. There may well be a number of members here who are using tampers

Not the best quality photo (poor lighting and smartphone camera!) but here's how clean the side walls of a VST 18g ridgless basket looks after using a Torr TI 58.55mm tamper.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

I'd say the Torr is worth its weight in gold just because of the way it makes you feel every time you touch it/look at it, let alone the beautiful fit into a VST basket.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Khashy said:


> I'd say the Torr is worth its weight in gold just because of the way it makes you feel every time you touch it/look at it, let alone the beautiful fit into a VST basket.


That just sounds sooooo wrong.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Question is would I be seeing any improvements with just VST basket but keeping the 58mm convex tamper? There is no way I would be spending £100 on a tamper.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just to balance things out, I have not experienced such feelings when handling my Torr TI, lol! But, it does a great job and for that reason, since owning one, I sold all three of my other tampers including a Torr Goldfinger 58.4mm trapez convex.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

My 58.35mm MBK sweeps the sides completely clean too. I'm going to have to get the calipers out before I get the 58.55 Torr. Must get round to it at some point.



the_partisan said:


> Question is would I be seeing any improvements with just VST basket but keeping the 58mm convex tamper? There is no way I would be spending £100 on a tamper.


Can't really say. I didn't use my stock baskets for long, but from memory there was a little improvement. With a flat 58mm tamper I got crappy results compared to the 58.35 flat and 58.4 convex. I had to tamp three times, once to tamp and then twice more to sweep the sides. Flavours were very much improved with a bigger tamper.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes, because 58.35mm (you might find it actually measures slightly larger than that!) is closer to the 58.4mm mark than a 58mm which is not the most ideal size to help with the best prep when tamping in a VST imo.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've read a few horror stories of people buying 58.5mm tampers that don't fit into their VST though. Or maybe it was just the one. Either way it's a tight fit for the 58.35 (it doesn't measure larger...I meant get the calipers for the basket







Already been there with the tamper).


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Fair enough but there's far more than one member here, happily using 58.55mm or 58.6mm tampers in VST baskets.

Feel for that poor soul who wasn't so lucky!


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Missy said:


> That just sounds sooooo wrong.


But it's the truth.....

(Hangs his head with shame)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Rob1 said:


> My 58.35mm MBK sweeps the sides completely clean too. I'm going to have to get the calipers out before I get the 58.55 Torr. Must get round to it at some point.
> 
> Can't really say. I didn't use my stock baskets for long, but from memory there was a little improvement. With a flat 58mm tamper I got crappy results compared to the 58.35 flat and 58.4 convex. I had to tamp three times, once to tamp and then twice more to sweep the sides. Flavours were very much improved with a bigger tamper.


What he said.


----------

